# favorite french singer



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay usually im a bit prejudice about people that sing in french but there are fews exception

Serge Gainsbourg '' je t'aime''
Leo ferré '' avec le temps va'' and ''thank you satan''
claude francois '' comme d'habitude''


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I do always love watching them. There is JC Strattson, who cannot lip-synch for the life of him; there's Patrick Malbos, who for some reason opted to wear a bright red latex suit; Didier Rochette, who has the most hilarious 80s tough guy look I know, including leather jacket with white shirt and aviator sunglasses; and Christian "Zouille" Augustin, who starred the least dynamic music video this side of the Atlantic.

It's helpful for me to learn French because they actually enunciate clearly. Patrick Malbos doesn't even seem to have a very French accent!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

This is in the non classical forum, so no opera singers allowed? Very well then: if Corsicans count as French, I choose Tino Rossi. Otherwise, I choose Charles Trenet, the second greatest singer ever to come from St Chinian.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Natalie Dessay doing "pop" music is cool.

My fav could be Coralie Clement.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll get my coat....


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

More seriously:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Gilbert Becaud (I know he's Belgian), Charles Trenet, Barbara, Edith Piaf, Leo Ferré, Benjamin Biolay, Francoiz Breut, Anaïs, Keren Ann, Pauline Croze..

/ptr


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Here are four of the best (imo):


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> Otherwise, I choose Charles Trenet, the second greatest singer ever to come from St Chinian.


I've got a Charles Trenet 10" mono vinyl in my Tintin-collection, for the song "boum" as featured in "the land of black gold".









This is the album:








Please don't think bad of me, I'm not this nerdy in everyday life.......


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Francoise Hardy - here in 1967






And here she is almost 40 years later


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> Francoise Hardy - here in 1967
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Adorable_. I love her.


----------



## PeteW (Dec 20, 2014)

I really, really like this:

Léo Ferré - À Saint-Germain-des-Prés






I understand some of the lyrics but not all, so if anyone can translate for me you have a very grateful friend.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Jos said:


> I've got a Charles Trenet 10" mono vinyl in my Tintin-collection, for the song "boum" as featured in "the land of black gold".
> 
> View attachment 62353
> 
> ...


I'm not judging, my brother has a Tintin collection and I really like Charles Trenet. 'La Mer' is one of the most haunting pop tunes ever, and I like the way his lyrics are always clear and simple, very encouraging to those like me, whose French is rudimentary! In contrast, I tried listening to some cylinders of cafe concert music last year and found the words very difficult to understand.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

My first thought was Francoise Hardy singing "Voila!", but Greg beat me to it.

instead, if anyone hasn't heard it, here's her personal favorite of her own albums - also my favorite - "La Question" from 1971:






of more recent French singers I like Keren Ann best:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Edith Piaf was mentioned, but she should be mentioned about 1001 times.

...and there is this, American musicians, but their performance _is 'in the pocket' musical perfection,_ and the lyrics are hysterically funny.

Pink Martini ~ _Oú est ma tête?_


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I have to say, I've taken quite a liking to Zaz, some of her stuff is pretty good, she looks as though she enjoys herself





And if I can have a french speaking Belgian?
Then I have to say Jaque Brell, I discovered through David Bowie & Alex Harvey


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

A favorite early Serge:











and the classic:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

for this pairing they rock:


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Francoise Hardy


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I almost forgot i like some of Claude Barzotti even if his song kinda cheezy, he has a nice voice
Claude Barzotti: le rital, prend bien soin d'elle ect

Did someone mention michel sardoux''je vais t'aimer''?,and what about mike brant''laisser moi t'aimer''(one hit Wonder)these are kinda good well kinda.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Edith Piaf was mentioned, but she should be mentioned about 1001 times.
> 
> ...and there is this, American musicians, but their performance _is 'in the pocket' musical perfection,_ and the lyrics are hysterically funny.
> 
> Pink Martini ~ _Oú est ma tête?_


I LOVE Pink Martini


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

GregMitchell said:


> I LOVE Pink Martini


Not my main cuppa at all, the _Oú est ma tête?_ struck me for its seriously funny lyrics, but they are completely on really playing things kinda perfectly, with life, and that grabbed my attention right away -- and held it all the way too.

Real musicians, excellent musicians... I think that is often _the main thing_.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Natalie Dessay - a wonderfully effortless coloratura.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Natalie Dessay - a wonderfully effortless coloratura.












Passionate too.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

*Edith Piaf*





*Goerges Brassens*








Brassens, his moustache and his guitare, that's all... Old-fashioned? I like it.

*Serge Gainsbourg*




Not especially for his singing, but also for his excellent texts...

Surprisingly, I liked the latest album of *Christine and the Queens*


----------

